# Old horses?????



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

This is a topic going off of rockydq. Lets start a topic of pictures of horses you used to have and why you don't have them anymore! I think it would be fun to see everyone's old horses. I will start with mine

RIDHH: reason i don't have him/her

Mist on the Heather aka Mr








RIDHH: a 16.3h thoroughbred who is hot headed and a beginner don't mix ha ha ha  

Celulite Jiggles aka CJ








RIDHH: arthriteis (sp) he went to an old nice lady for trail so don't worry he is very happy now  

Leased Cherokee








RIDHH: he was a lease but he was put down about a year ago and he was the absolute best horse ever. He taught not only me but about 500 kids confidence through the years. He could mosey around the ring or fly around the ring he was a big packer and we all will miss him RIP cherokee  

Kaspurs Little White Lie aka Kaspur








RIDHH: He taught me how be patient but he reared to much for me to get any where and before we got him he was a trail horse and we asked if the people wanted him back and they said oh yeah because they loved him ha ha ha

Britn' Chris aka Britn'








RIDHH: She was a rescue off the track and we calmed her down and then we traded her to a grand prix rider for another horse. She is doing really well now...Jumps 3ft

Sabrina








RIDHH: Shattered her pastern. She is now a brood mare!! Can't wait for her pony. I still love her to death though! She was my favorite pony ever  


So what old horses did you have??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I'm not going to post all of my sold horses (we use to own over 30) that would just be way to much. But here are a few that ment the most to me. They were all papered AQHA or APHA.

First is Chase, a 2yr old that we sold cause we were moving, I had high hopes for him! 










Next is Chalk, my husbands first horse. He was awesome. We sold him because we weren't using the geldings. 










Next is Finnigan. An older horse that we broke and placed in a home. 










Tyson, a stallion that we bought out of the meat pen, gelded, trained and sold. 










And Jay, she was a rescue. She was just a cross bred little pony. She is with a very loving family now.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

And last but not least Decker. Decker was my everything, unforunatly I lost Decker to ******* stangles when he was nearly two years old. He had a tough life, he was sold at 2 months old (without mom) and I rescued him. Unfortunatly Deckers immune system wasn't up to par and we got strangles as a yearling and he fought to live until he was almost two. 

I miss Decker terribly, I think about him everyday. I will always miss and love my little buddy! 

The day I got him home! So little 










The beginning of the battle, but he never gave up!










Year old, He was recovering very well. Then he had a relaps.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

King was the first horse I got attached to. He was an awesome horse to learn from but sadly he passed away about a year or so ago.









Junior was the first horse I leased and I loved him to death. He was abused by his former owner and had fear and biting issues. After I had worked with him for a while he was awesome and really bonded with me. After I outgrew him I moved to the barn I'm currently at and I miss him so much.










Then theres Zeuss who is an older Trakehner gelding I use to lease. I didn't get a long with Zeuss very well so I started leasing other horses.










I leased Mogely through the summer of 06 and he was so much fun. Unfortunately I fell off him and broke my tailbone and since I was the only one who could ride him he was sold since I had to recover from my injury for 7 months.










When I had recovered from breaking my tailbone I started leasing Charlie but we weren't a good match.










I leased Remmie at the same time as Charlie and was kind of retraining him for his owner since he hadn't been ridden in years. I leased Remmie up until I bought my first horse Brickens. I loved riding Remmie because he was such a challenge but so much fun.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Highland Dancer:








She is a great all-round mare. I sold her because I was advancing past her abilities, even though we were doing medium level dressage (old levels) and jumping 3'6"-3'9"... now she lives a very happy life with my old trainer. (After a long story about being in a bad situation with the people I sold her to, my trainer rescued her from them... I had _no_ clue that was going to happen. Let me know if you want the story,)

Cobrigado:








Was supposed to be my Grand Prix horse, but proved that he was too bull-headed to work with and get to the level I wanted him to get to - I tried for 2 years, and we just didn't work out. I have no idea where he is now. Lost track of him after he was re-sold a few times... sad because he is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## rockydq (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent topic! This is my Quarter Horse gelding, Fred, and ex chuckwagon pony. Had him for years, and won all of my 4-H trophies on him. He could cut, pen, barrel race, etc... About 4 months before I sold him he started to slow down, and be arthritic. Our nieghbor races chucks, and everytime the whistle would blow he would go crazy running all over, and then would be limping in pain after. I decided to sell him to a family with a young girl who loved to trail ride/show 4H for $500, under the impression that he would live out his final days there being someones pet. A few months later I find out they resold him to someone else for $1200.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Acadia: I sold her last year because I am away at college, and I wanted to buy a nice beginner horse for my sister to learn to ride on.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

this should be fun! I miss my horses so much, but I have Magic!

Fern: got her when I was 8 and she was only 3. Haflinger mare. Puppy dog personality, but marish and feisty! Sold her about 1 1/2 yrs ago. 










Sky: Had him for about 3 yrs. Took 2 yrs to bond. He had a major sour/bucking/cribbing problem, but in the end he became a great dressage horse. Sold him because it was too hard to keep 2 horses. BEFORE RETRAINING








AFTER TRAINING









and now I own a wonderful QH gelding called Magic. 

I am currently looking for a dressage/jumping horse


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Highland Dancer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to hear the story!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Magic said:


> I would love to hear the story!


As would I. Please share


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Magic said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > Highland Dancer:
> ...


I never thought Dancer would be a kids' horse as she was so high strung when I bought her, as she was so responsive to my aids and had been very very high strung when she was younger, but my trainer asked me to let this one kid (who took lessons at the same barn) try her out when I had finally decided to put her up for sale. I hesitated, but my trainer said it would be okay.
Lo and behold, this tiny little 6 year old climbed atop Dancer, picked up the reins on the buckle, and after a good walk/trot warm-up, my trainer told the kid to take Dancer around this x-rail hunter course she had set up... I was terrified, because I knew she could be a handful when jumping. Dancer was a perfect angel. She did this nice soft lope around the course and did the perfect little jumps.. all while this kid held the reins on the buckle. She seemed to look back at the kid and make sure she was still aboard whenever she took a jump.
The mom of the kid (also a beginner) could jump on and have a good ride as well... Dancer seemed to just fit with the family, so I finally signed the papers to make Dancer theirs. 
A few months later, the family decided that the barn was too far away and not presigious enough, so they moved to some hoitey-toitey top-of-the-game Hunter barn, where anything that isn't an imported Warmblood is no good.
I didn't see her again until my trainer brought her home. Helly (my old trainer, with name changed) had gone to a children's horse show with some of her students, and just by chance Dancer and her "family" were there competing as well. 
Helly couldn't believe the change in the mare. The trainer at the new barn had stuck a kimberwick in her mouth (I rode her in a snaffle) and put a 6" long standing martingale on. You could see in her eyes that she was terrified. The kid's reins were extremely tight and Dancer's nose was just about on her chest. The trainer let her go at the in gate to the hunter course, the kid kicked Dancer and Dancer reared straight up in the air. Needless to say, the kid fell off. Everyone at the show were going on about what a terribly dangerous Dancer was, and "why would anyone keep that mare around?" 
Helly bought her on the spot for 1/3 of what I had sold her for. When Dancer stepped off the trailer back at home, she stood there for a second, got this dopey look in her eyes, and let out this huge sigh.
She's now a school horse in Helly's program happy as a clam. 

Long story, I know... but I'm very happy it ended the way it did!  It could have ended much worse. 

Ps. The kid is now riding some ugly ewe-necked warmblood pony.... but hey it's $30000 and imported, it must be nice!


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw is so cool to see all of your horses!!! By the way good timing on that photo of the horse bucking Magic...ha ha ha  anyone else???


----------

